# The GAS strikes again...



## Mitica100 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, it had to happen, I was going through a withdrawal and I just couldn't stay away.

I lucked out and got a small wonder, the Minox EL 35mm film camera. It's as small as a pack of cigarettes. I already have a Minox GL on the bench waiting to be worked on, hopefully the EL will be in somewhat better shape.





Oh yes... I got it for basically some peanuts.


----------



## Paul Ron (Feb 28, 2009)

Collecting these things is like heroine. Withdrawal is awful!


----------



## compur (Feb 28, 2009)

Great!  How about a pic?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 28, 2009)

As soon as I get it and possibly have to fix the shutter (they are notorious for failing to open), I'll plug some film in and shoot.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 1, 2009)

What is the meainng of the term GAS.....ive seen it used around TPF quite a bit...


----------



## Kegger (Mar 1, 2009)

Gear Acquisition Syndrome.

It's a horrible disease. Though most only suffer because of photography, at least on here.

I suffer twice, cameras and accessories, as well as guns and accessories.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 6, 2009)

ive definatly got that---really bad---especially since I gave up collecting cameras for Lent....gave me a little time to save up for a DSLR (thinking about the D70, D90, D300 or D700)


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shutter fixed today! New battery installed and it's ready to go.

If anyone needs pointers on how to fix the shutter on this, let me know.


----------



## iambarefoot (Apr 3, 2009)

EhJsNe said:


> What is the meainng of the term GAS.....ive seen it used around TPF quite a bit...





I'm not sure how long it's been used here, but I think GAS was introduced into the lexicon by a Guitar Player magazine journalist in the mid-90's as 'Guitar Acquisition Syndrome', after which it went into wide use on the guitar forums. Since guitarists also have the same need to buy amps, pedals, mics, and other crap, the 'G' was changed to 'gear' so we didn't have to say 'AAS' or 'PAS' or whatever else.

This syndrome is largely universal in the capitalist/consumer world - without regard to the objects being 'acquired' -if only because it's easier to buy new stuff than to learn how to use the stuff we already have.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 3, 2009)

iambarefoot said:


> I'm not sure how long it's been used here, but I think GAS was introduced into the lexicon by a Guitar Player magazine journalist in the mid-90's as 'Guitar Acquisition Syndrome', after which it went into wide use on the guitar forums. Since guitarists also have the same need to buy amps, pedals, mics, and other crap, the 'G' was changed to 'gear' so we didn't have to say 'AAS' or 'PAS' or whatever else.
> 
> This syndrome is largely universal in the capitalist/consumer world - without regard to the objects being 'acquired' -if only because it's easier to buy new stuff than to learn how to use the stuff we already have.




Tru-dat!!!!


----------

